# Problem with surround sound setup



## Renner07 (Apr 18, 2010)

So i have had my Sony 5.1 surround sound for about a year now and i am just getting around to this problem that i have been dealing with. So the problem is i have my surround setup and when i am watching T.V the surround sound only works out of two speakers and it has been like this every since the day set it up. But when i switch the input to play PS3 or use the surround sounds dvd player, pretty much any other input besides the tv input, all speakers work. I was just wondering if this is normal and if not whats wrong and how do i fix it?

Thanks,Mike


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Renner07 said:


> So i have had my Sony 5.1 surround sound for about a year now and i am just getting around to this problem that i have been dealing with. So the problem is i have my surround setup and when i am watching T.V the surround sound only works out of two speakers and it has been like this every since the day set it up. But when i switch the input to play PS3 or use the surround sounds dvd player, pretty much any other input besides the tv input, all speakers work. I was just wondering if this is normal and if not whats wrong and how do i fix it?
> 
> Thanks,Mike


Which Sony? 
How do you have it hooked up?
Where is the TV audio coming from? The TV? Cable/Sat box? Which plugs?


----------



## Renner07 (Apr 18, 2010)

Alright the name is Sony DAV-HDX675, My cable provider is rogers. I am going to give you my tv hook up now. I am going to list all my cables in the back even if some being mentioned is useless. 

Coaxial cable running from the rogers box to the TV
HDMI cable running from the surround sound box to the TV
HDMI cable running from the PS3 to the TV
Componet Cable from the rogers box to the TV
Audio and Video cable from the Wii to the TV
Optical Cord from the TV to the surround sound
Red and White Audio cord from the Rogers box to the TV

So thats everything, even when i look at it now i think there is some problems but i will let someone who knows what they are talking about figure it out.

Thanks Mike


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It could be a number of things but I think its that the only TV audio you're sending to the Sony is not digital. Check the TV menus to make sure it will pass digital signal out through the optical jack for audio it gets from the coax cable.

Also try running a cable (optical or co-axial) from the digital out of the Rogers box to the digital in of the Sony. Go into the menus of both and make sure that digital is turned on. This should allow you to play SS from the TV. 

Think of surround sound as a train with 6 cars. The train has to move as a unit until it gets decoupled in the Sony and each car is sent to its proper location (speaker). In your case, it seems its getting decoupled in the Rogers box (or TV) and only the first two cars are arriving at the Sony (even though the track they're on can support all 6 via the optical cable). The Sony cannot know that those other 4 cars were even there so = no surround.


----------



## Renner07 (Apr 18, 2010)

Perfect it worked!! i moved the optical going into the TV into the back of the rogers box and as simple as that it worked. i now have a new problem. i have no sound working when i play my ps3 lol


----------



## Renner07 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry to keep posting, i guess i should think about why it isn't working first before posting. I believe the problem is i have sound running from my rogers box to my surround system with the optical cord. The PS3 is running into my TV by a HDMI cable but my TV no longer has an output to the surround box because i removed the optical cord and put it into rogers box. So the solution would be to have a separate optical cord running from the TV to the surround sound. The only problem is i only have one optical cord input on my surround sound. So i was thinking getting a optical cord splitter with a designator switch if you understand what i am talking about. So i guess what i am asking is this a good way to go, and what other options do i have, if any. Thought i should ask before i run out and buy one of these switches.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your Sony has both optical and RCA digital input.If the Rogers has a digital RCA type output jack - you're set. Most do. Use that one to the Sony and replace the TV-to-Sony optical.

Or try something like THIS


----------



## Renner07 (Apr 18, 2010)

Alright so i tried the digital output from the rogers box to the surround sound and the optical from the TV to the surround sound and it seems to work fine, the only problem is i can't have both plugged in to my surround sound at the same time. When i go to switch to play my ps3 it won't pick up the sound from the optical until i unplug the digital RCA cable from the back of the surround sound box. Its almost like its choosing one over the other and won't accept both inputs at the same time. 

On a side note out of curiosity i was holding my ear up to all my speakers and they all seem to make sound except the center speaker, is the center speaker used very often. I can hear fuzz coming out of it as if it is powered but not producing any sound from the TV or ps3 or whatever is on at the time. Or is there some sort of setting you have to turn on to make it a 5.1 surround sound.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If they're not labled Digital 1 and Digital 2, your Sony is indeed choosing to see only one digital input. I'm afraid you're SOL unless you can find a digital switching box - but you'd still have to tell that box which source to send out to the Sony. 

The center channel should be doing the majority of the work on movies that are in SS. Almost all of the dialog comes through it. Put in a DVD and listen when actors are talking. The Sony should have a setup menu with test tones that will help you balance the speakers.


----------

